# wiederholter Abriss Schaltwerk



## Tarantel (6. Juli 2014)

Zum zweiten mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit und das bei MTB fast unterforderndem Terrain ist mir das Schaltwerk am Schaltauge abgerissen. Beide male auf einem Waldweg, nicht Trail, beide male ist ein Ast (Ø max 1 cm) die Ursache gewesen. 

Das erste mal hat Radon auf Kulanz angeblich ein neues Schaltwerk eingebaut.

Radon Sklide 130 9.0 Sl mit XTR RD-M 986 Shadow+, alledings sthet in der Radspezifikation nicht drin ob es sich um SGS oder GS handelt.

Bislang war es mein Verständnis, daß das Schaktauge eine Sollbruchstelle ist. Die Aluschraube am Bracket sollte es nun wirklich nicht sein, das die nur minimals Biegemomente aufnehmen kann, oder?

Nun, wo bekomme ich ein neues Bracket her? Normal Type, oder Dircet Mount Type ? Auch hierf keine Beschreibung in den Unterlagen.

Nach dem 2 maligen Ausfall kann ich dem Rad bei einer Transaplin noch vertrauen?
Es wäre schön wenn sich Herr Probst dazu einmal äußert. Ich komme auch gerne nach Bonn zum direkten Gespräch.


----------



## Toolkid (6. Juli 2014)

1. Der Herr Probst ist nicht für die Konstruktion des Schaltwerks verantwortlich -> da musst du dich schon an Shimano wenden.
2. Hast du nach eigenen Angaben, die den Abriss selbst verursacht.

Direct Mount hat kein Bracket und wird direkt am Schaltauge befestigt. SGS oder GS läßt sich einfach am Käfig ausmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

Kannst du den Ast nicht mal wegräumen 

Was sagen deine Kumpels zu deinen Fahrkünsten?
....zumindest fängst du dir in den Alpen nicht so schnell einen Ast ein, aber da lauern jede Menge Steine auf den Trails.
Und nimm auf alle Fälle ein Ersatzschaltauge und Schraube dafür mit.


----------



## bastea82 (6. Juli 2014)

Du gibst jetzt aber nicht Radon die Schuld daran dass dir 2 Mal das Schaltwerk abgerissen ist oder?
Klar ist das ärgerlich, gehört aber dazu. Und dass Radon dir schon einmal ein neues SW eingebaut hat, empfinde ich mehr als nur kulant.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juli 2014)

ich hab auch 2 Schaltwerke in 2 Monaten vernichtet und Canyon ist deswegen doof ;-)


----------



## Tarantel (6. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich ist es Radon kulant mir dasSW zu ersetzen. Dennoch finde ich es traurig wenn eine Sollbruchstelle -ich dachte bislang das wäre das Schaltauge-  
Die. Bracketschraube zu sein Scheingrund mir Radon direkt ein neues SW verkaufen wollte.

Wenn das Design das allerdings so vorsieht, halte ich die Biegefestigkeit de Schraube für zu gering. Das ließe sich z.B. Durch eine nicht hohl gebohrte Schraube oder eine aus Titan oder Stahl korrigieren. Und die Paarung SW und Bike stammt nicht von Shimano.


----------



## bastea82 (6. Juli 2014)

Hmm, immer dieser Versender-Schrott. Hat man dann davon. Dass einem auch keiner sagt dass bei artgerechter Haltung Dinge kaputt gehen können. Spielt doch Schach oder geht Vögel beobachten. 
Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich denke die Schraube stellt hier die Sollbruchstellle dar. Wenn es dir trotzdem das SW zerlegt ist das Pech. Sei froh dass es dir das Ding nicht noch ins Laufrad gezogen hat, dann wird es erst richtig teuer.
Eine Sollbruchstelle kann weiteren Schaden verhindern, muss aber nicht. Im Zweifel kannst du sicherlich eine Schraube einbauen die mehr aushält, ist dein Rahmen den du dir im schlimmsten Fall zerstörst.

Bas


----------



## Tarantel (6. Juli 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> 1. Der Herr Probst ist nicht für die Konstruktion des Schaltwerks verantwortlich -> da musst du dich schon an Shimano wenden.
> 2. Hast du nach eigenen Angaben, die den Abriss selbst verursacht.
> 
> Direct Mount hat kein Bracket und wird direkt am Schaltauge befestigt. SGS oder GS läßt sich einfach am Käfig ausmessen.


Sag mal bitte wie messen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juli 2014)

Tarantel schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte wie messen?



Ne, oder...!?

Gibt so Dinger mit Strichen drauf. Alle 10 Striche steht 'ne Zahl. Fachausdruck: Lineal.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist, ob das Schaltauge vorher gerade war oder schief oder schon mal überprüft und ggf. ausgetauscht wurde. Denn wenn nicht und es schief ist, dann kann das Schaltwerk die Kette nicht mehr 100%ig führen und es kommt zu Klemmern, die das Schaltwerk vernichten. Da kann dann Radon auch nichts für...weil Aufsichtspflicht vernachlässigt ;-)


----------



## Tarantel (6. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ne, oder...!?
> 
> Gibt so Dinger mit Strichen drauf. Alle 10 Striche steht 'ne Zahl. Fachausdruck: Lineal.


Danke. Bin groß und habe eine Schieblehre, machen das Teil auch Messschieber , also ab wieviele mm ist SGS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Juli 2014)

Google hilft! Sooo groß dann doch noch nicht, oder!?


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2014)

in 20 Sekunden gefunden, und sag mir nicht das kannst Du nicht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-rd-m771-sgs-od-gs-wie-feststellen.390385/


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2014)

hier steht nochmal die Kapazität:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-M986-SGS-Trail-10-fach-long-Cage--24655.html

und hier wie man berechnet was man braucht, daran läßt es sich auch ableiten (anhand Deiner Serienausstattung):
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/unterschied-ss-gs-sgs-schaltwerk


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn du ein X-12 Schaltauge hast, würde ich evtl. mal die Schraube anschauen und gegebenenfalls auf eine original Syntace-Schraube wechseln. Bei meinem Slide 150 ist die Schraube nämlich anscheinend aus Stahl und alles andere als eine Sollbruchstelle. Die Syntace-Schraube ist innen hohl und um einiges leichter als die zuerst verbaute.

Hab mir auch das Schaltwerk verbogen, wobei da die Stahlschraube noch tiptop in Ordnung und schnurgerade war...


----------



## Tarantel (10. Juli 2014)

Danke, guter Tipp. Die Schraube ist aus Stahl.


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2014)

Tarantel schrieb:


> Zum zweiten mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit und das bei MTB fast unterforderndem Terrain ist mir das Schaltwerk am Schaltauge abgerissen. Beide male auf einem Waldweg, nicht Trail, beide male ist ein Ast (Ø max 1 cm) die Ursache gewesen.
> 
> Das erste mal hat Radon auf Kulanz angeblich ein neues Schaltwerk eingebaut.
> 
> ...


Hier ist ja schon eine ganze menge Geschrieben über das Tema aber ich möchte mal Zusammenfassen. Unser Schaltauge
ist in den AM Bereich bei fast 50% aller Bikes Verbaut ob es Sinnvoll ist über Schaltwerke die eine höher Festigkeit zu Reden
das würde ich in Frage stellen, es gibt immer eine Grenze und ob die jetzt 10% höher ist ???. Zu der Stahlschraube als wir die Abreißschraube getestet haben hatten wir gleich zweimal ein Schaltwerk das beim abbruch ins Hinterrad gezogen wurde mit der Folge
Speichen Schaltwerk Kette und Ritzelp. schadhaft. Also erst mal du hast zwar ein Versender Bike Gekauft aber kein billig
Schrott auch wenn mancher Händler euch das immer noch Einreden will. Zweitens du kannst dir nur selbst Helfen indem du
mit den Vorderrad so wenig wie möglich Äste hochschleuderst das sind nämlich die Problem Geschosse jetzt wünsche ich dir
noch das das letzte Mal basiert ist.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Varun (11. Juli 2014)

Hast Du schonmal die Kette überprüft? Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, da war die Ursache ein verbogenes Kettenglied.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zu der Stahlschraube als wir die Abreißschraube getestet haben hatten wir gleich zweimal ein Schaltwerk das beim abbruch ins Hinterrad gezogen wurde mit der Folge
> Speichen Schaltwerk Kette und Ritzelp. schadhaft. Also erst mal du hast zwar ein Versender Bike Gekauft aber kein billig
> Schrott auch wenn mancher Händler euch das immer noch Einreden will. Zweitens du kannst dir nur selbst Helfen indem du
> mit den Vorderrad so wenig wie möglich Äste hochschleuderst das sind nämlich die Problem Geschosse jetzt wünsche ich dir
> noch das das letzte Mal basiert ist.  Gruß Bodo


Schön. Bei mir hat sich dann leider gleich das ganze Schaltwerk verbogen und ist auch ins Hinterrad gekommen. Gottseidank war ich da relativ langsam unterwegs, sodass sich "nur" eine Speiche verbogen hat und natürlich das Schaltwerk hinüber war.
Und so ein Schaltwerk ist dann doch nur unwesentlich teurer als eine neue Schaltwerkschraube... 


Ich frag mich allerdings immer noch, _wie_ sich das Schaltwerk überhaupt so verbiegen konnte. Ja, der Trail war aufgrund unseres geliebten Forsts voller Äste, aber genau deswegen bin ich auch nur im Schritttempo heruntergedümpelt.


----------



## Tarantel (11. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Schön. Bei mir hat sich dann leider gleich das ganze Schaltwerk verbogen und ist auch ins Hinterrad gekommen. Gottseidank war ich da relativ langsam unterwegs, sodass sich "nur" eine Speiche verbogen hat und natürlich das Schaltwerk hinüber war.
> Und so ein Schaltwerk ist dann doch nur unwesentlich teurer als eine neue Schaltwerkschraube...
> 
> 
> Ich frag mich allerdings immer noch, _wie_ sich das Schaltwerk überhaupt so verbiegen konnte. Ja, der Trail war aufgrund unseres geliebten Forsts voller Äste, aber genau deswegen bin ich auch nur im Schritttempo heruntergedümpelt.







Also ich habe mir nun ein nur so unwesentlich teureres SW gekauft. Nun konnte ich auch feststellen, das ich richtig geraten habe und es tatsächlich ein SGS war. Auch konnte ich nun endlich messen, dass die Rollenachsen 91mm Abstand haben. Trotz Frage in einer meiner ersten Threads und vieler guter Hinweise, keine Info vom Hersteller.

Das Ding mit der Stahlschraube leuchtet mir ein. Allerdings  ist auch bei mir das SW eingezogen worden und einige Speichen waren hin. Also dennoch die Frage, was ist billiger? Ich baue morgen das SW ein und vielleicht fällt mir eine Art Sicherung ein.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juli 2014)

Nach irgendeiner Art von Sicherung habe ich schon geschaut. Sowas gibts anscheinend für Schnellspanner (Alutech), und bei X-12 nur für Lightville-Rahmen (Syntace Rockguard). Die haben eine spezielle Bohrung am Rahmen, bei der man die Sicherung befestigen kann.
Für normale Rahmen mit X-12 hab ich bisher nichts gefunden.
Wenn du was findest, sag bescheid.

Ebenso fände ich so einen Gummischutz für den unteren Schaltwerkäfig auch gar nicht so verkehrt, sowas in der Art wie die Race Face Crank Boots. Das Ding verkratzt immer so schnell.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nach irgendeiner Art von Sicherung habe ich schon geschaut. Sowas gibts anscheinend für Schnellspanner (Alutech), und bei X-12 nur für Lightville-Rahmen (Syntace Rockguard). Die haben eine spezielle Bohrung am Rahmen, bei der man die Sicherung befestigen kann.
> Für normale Rahmen mit X-12 hab ich bisher nichts gefunden.
> Wenn du was findest, sag bescheid.
> 
> Ebenso fände ich so einen Gummischutz für den unteren Schaltwerkäfig auch gar nicht so verkehrt, sowas in der Art wie die Race Face Crank Boots. Das Ding verkratzt immer so schnell.


Das Syntace Teil nützt nur was bei Steinen die das SW von außen Treffen deutlich besser sind die X1 SW richtig gut wird eine
Kettenschaltung wohl nie. Bei der Schraube wollte ich eigentlich nur Ausdrücken das wohl keine Lösung gibt die Schäden wie
diese wirklich Verhindert . Gruß Bodo


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> deutlich besser sind die X1 SW


Inwiefern denn? Sind die SRAM Dinger stabiler?


----------

